

How To Find Acutally Interesting People On Twitter - warkaiser
http://www.alexwilhelm.com/alex_wilhelm/2009/02/whoshouldifollowcom-solving-that-question.html
WhoShouldIFollow.com is your new little friend.
======
unalone
Blogspam advertising something that's already been posted on HN? I don't think
this is necessary.

------
warkaiser
I always hate finding new people. Even this system is not perfect. We need to
get some people who are good with data algorithms to tackle this.

~~~
colins_pride
Is having one good algorithm better than giving the user the ability to tweak
the algorithm?

